# Is anybody has dealings with Reef Supply Canada



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.reefsupplycanada.com/contact-us/

Who they are and where they are?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, that is confusing - there's a Reef Supply.ca out of Quebec. Just ordered from there myself.

Looks like a lot of Chinese products.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I bought a WP40 Wavemaker and 2 Variable Power Supplies for WP Wavemakers from them. I
think Tom(tom g) and Phil(WiseGuyAquatics) also bought D120's from them.

They are in northern British Columbia.(205 area code)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. Probably going to try this light. This is a new controllable version. Checked ebay and it is cheaper to get it here.

there is also Alibaba.com, but I am not familiar with it

http://www.reefsupplycanada.com/it2040-controllable-full-spectrum-led-16-light/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*store*

I have dealt with this place , no probs I have 2 d120s great light no probs I am ordering one more and gotta love the 3 year warranty.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I dealt with them. I ordered D120v2 from them. got it within 5 days I think. These guys are from vancouver. Pretty smooth transaction, and the lights come with Canadian warranty. 

Just be sure they will give the colour you want for your corals. I found that D120 is too blue and doesn't give good colours at all (and I read a ton of reviews before making the purchase, nobody ever mentioned this). 

I suggest compare the LED colors in these to the fixtures whose colour output you like and then make a decision. T5 and custom par38s I have give way better colour.

I am thinking of either modding mine or supplementing it with other colors / T5 so that colour rendition of corals will have more pop. The price is a bargain though and the build is very solid, comes with a decent hanging kit.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I just bought 6 of these on eBay: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/370857093101?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 Total with shipping for all 6 was $864.67 Canadian. I have seen lots of people who are using these and they seem to be well liked. I will let you know how they work.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you all who took time to answer

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

